# Solid Engine Mounts



## ElementS8ing (Jul 15, 2006)

I have not been able to find any solid engine mounts for my 2005 Pontiac GTO. If anyone knows where I could get some that would be great.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

for a street used car buddy? r u sure? it will be harsh as hell. just a thought.


----------



## ElementS8ing (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah I am sure. I have heard mixed comments about them but I believe it will add to the muscle car driving experiance. But im having trouble even finding a set of solid engine mounts that fit a GTO.


----------

